# Requirements for FM3 in Mexico?



## KevMc (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi I'm wondering what all I exactly need to do to get my FM3 to stay in Mexico?

I have heard that you need too show a bank statement, but I do not have anywhere near the money they are asking nor do I have a bank account at the moment. See the thing is I have been too Mexico off and on for the past 3 years coming back before the 180 days is up and I have a girlfriend who is a Mexican citizen and lives there and we have been together for 3 years. Her parents let me stay with them when I go and would really like for me too live there as well as me and her have plans on getting married, but in the future. I understand the Mexican consulate asks for the bank statement to show proof that you have sufficient money to live in Mexico too support yourself, but, my g/f's parents said that I could stay with them and they would support me and pay for my living expenses. Please I desperately need help.. Is there any other way to get my FM3? I plan on going back in November. I've also heard of something in Mexico where they can "sponsor" you and sign some forms saying that they are responsible for you and everything?


Thank you so much and I know it might be much to read, but I really need help with this and it will be very appreciated. Call me crazy, and I have my reasons, but I am not happy and don't like living in the U.S. anymore. Thanks again! lane:


----------



## KevMc (Jul 27, 2011)

Please can anyone help me out with this? I am desperate right now and just waiting until October to leave and start the process. I really hate leaving here, I want to go and live with My g/f and her family and start a new life.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

KevMc said:


> Please can anyone help me out with this? I am desperate right now and just waiting until October to leave and start the process. I really hate leaving here, I want to go and live with My g/f and her family and start a new life.


wait longer than 2 hours for a response. You have till October. Wish I could help you but I don't have the answer to the question. Maybe get a 180 day tourist visa and find a local company that will sponsor you for work. Do you have any skills? What do you do in the US?


----------



## KevMc (Jul 27, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> wait longer than 2 hours for a response. You have till October. Wish I could help you but I don't have the answer to the question. Maybe get a 180 day tourist visa and find a local company that will sponsor you for work. Do you have any skills? What do you do in the US?


Well the thing is that my gf's parents over there said that I could stay with them and they would cover all living expenses for me. I mean isn't that the reason that they ask for a bank statement is too see that you have money to live in Mexico for food, living, etc? I am currently looking for work here. I just hate it so much I don't want too live here. If I could trade a Mexican Citizen my Citizenship for his I would do it in a heartbeat. Anyone else know what I could do please? Or how I would go about getting my Fm3 from the information I have provided? Ty!


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

KevMc said:


> Well the thing is that my gf's parents over there said that I could stay with them and they would cover all living expenses for me. I mean isn't that the reason that they ask for a bank statement is too see that you have money to live in Mexico for food, living, etc? I am currently looking for work here. I just hate it so much I don't want too live here. If I could trade a Mexican Citizen my Citizenship for his I would do it in a heartbeat. Anyone else know what I could do please? Or how I would go about getting my Fm3 from the information I have provided? Ty!


well.. if you don't have the requirements for the Visa then its possible you can't obtain one. Have you looked at requirements for other types of Visas? I don't know of any loopholes in that system, but it is Mexico after all. I would call your Mexican Consulate in your state and ask them the questions. Where would you be living in Mexico?

Hopefully somebody will help you out. Good luck!


----------



## KevMc (Jul 27, 2011)

I would be living with my G/f and her parents in there house in D.F. They even have a room setup for me too stay while I am there. This really sucks, so if I don't make 1,300$ a month then I am forced to live somewhere where I don't want to be?


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

KevMc said:


> I would be living with my G/f and her parents in there house in D.F. They even have a room setup for me too stay while I am there. This really sucks, so if I don't make 1,300$ a month then I am forced to live somewhere where I don't want to be?


no, not really. You can go live for 180 days, go back to the US when the tourist card expires, then turn right back around and head back into Mexico. Life would get really lame, especially in Mexico City, without having a job and spending cash.

I'm not 100% sure, but if you plan to marry her then your options for residency may change. With all of the immigration rules changing back in May, I'm not sure where you stand there either.

What do you do for work in the US? Are you employed? Without having a bank account with any money in it I think it would be hard convincing INM that you are serious about living in Mexico. Hope somebody replies to you soon.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

I would say that the Mexican Government has the right to limit people moving to their country especially those who have no visible means of support. What would happen to you if you and your g/f broke up? Who would support you, where would you live. Mexico has enough people in poverty why should they allow someone to come in from another country with an excellent chance of ending up there also. 

The question was asked earlier about what skills you might have and how you might be able to help support yourself. Mexico does not want to allow someone to move from the states and take the a job away from a Mexican citizen. Just like the people in the states yell about Mexicans taking jobs from Americans. 

The point is if you can not meet the requirements to receive a FM2 or FM3 then you must take another path. The 180 visa might be a good option. There is also the thought that your g/f parents could set up an account for you and place money into it for the next 6 months that would cover the visa requirements. I know that has worked in the past for some.

My best suggestion is to contact the Mexican Council closest to you and see if they could offer some help. 

You know since you and your g/f are so tight why not get married NOW. That would change your visa options completely.

If my answer sounds a little harsh, it is meant to. The world is not always black and white, there are some areas of gray but we must be willing to adapt so that we can use that gray.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

KevMc said:


> I would be living with my G/f and her parents in there house in D.F. They even have a room setup for me too stay while I am there. This really sucks, so if I don't make 1,300$ a month then I am forced to live somewhere where I don't want to be?


Sorry KevMc, but it looks like that is the case. The Mexican government probably won't care that your GF's parents promise to support you. From the government's point of view, the parents may renege on their commitment or you and your GF may break up and then Mexico would have yet one more indigent person unable to support themselves. 

As conorkilleen says, this is Mexico and you may be able to work out something semi-legitimate... or not. 

As of yet there has been no income requirements posted for the new visas so we don't know how much income they will require but I can't believe that they'll do away with the income requirements. 

Two legit options:
1. Plan a trip to the border every 6 months. This may get tougher or even impossible when the new laws come into effect this fall since they supposedly will enforce the maximum of 180 days in Mexico per year on the new version of the FMM. For now, it works to do that. It's effectively what I have been doing, although I will get my "visitante temporal" in the fall once the new law/system goes into effect.

2. Have you thought of teaching English? Many of the English schools will help you get your visa and work permit. The visa/work permit is only valid as long as you are working at the school but there is a way you can later convert it to a "freelance" kind of work permit and that would keep you eligible to renew that visa each year. Plus, if you had a job, you could help out your GF's family or at least pay your own way so you aren't dependent on them.
I understand that call centers do similar arrangements with work permits/visas.


----------



## KevMc (Jul 27, 2011)

pappabee said:


> I would say that the Mexican Government has the right to limit people moving to their country especially those who have no visible means of support. What would happen to you if you and your g/f broke up? Who would support you, where would you live. Mexico has enough people in poverty why should they allow someone to come in from another country with an excellent chance of ending up there also.
> 
> The question was asked earlier about what skills you might have and how you might be able to help support yourself. Mexico does not want to allow someone to move from the states and take the a job away from a Mexican citizen. Just like the people in the states yell about Mexicans taking jobs from Americans.
> 
> ...



Well my G/f and I are very close and are seriously committed to our relationship and future. As for her parents, I am very close to the family and they consider me as a family member and treat me as such, so they wouldn't be. They have their own business running a Jardin de eventos which if you don't know what that is, is a Garden they rent out for special events such as weddings, sweet 15, Birthdays, etc.. Couldn't I just go down there with her and her parents and them show their bank statements? I also have 2 friends who used to live in the U.S. whom I've known for 12 years and speak fluent english that live there, and I have more friends there then I do here. I speak spanish fluently, and have been using computers since I was 13 and I'm 26 now. I can repair them, build them, network, etc.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

KevMc said:


> Well my G/f and I are very close and are seriously committed to our relationship and future. As for her parents, I am very close to the family and they consider me as a family member and treat me as such, so they wouldn't be. They have their own business running a Jardin de eventos which if you don't know what that is, is a Garden they rent out for special events such as weddings, sweet 15, Birthdays, etc.. Couldn't I just go down there with her and her parents and them show their bank statements? I also have 2 friends who used to live in the U.S. whom I've known for 12 years and speak fluent english that live there, and I have more friends there then I do here. I speak spanish fluently, and have been using computers since I was 13 and I'm 26 now. I can repair them, build them, network, etc.


Kev, you still are not answering the question "Do you have any skills?" Do you plan to work in Mexico or do you plan on being unemployed forever? If you have a girlfriend and living in Mexico City then you had better have some intent of earning your own spending money. Showing the INM a Mexicans bank statement that has no relation to you will get laughed at. I would take Pappas advice and get married with the quickness in Mexico. After that maybe you can get a job working for your inlaws and eventually the business will become yours!!!! ahhhh...to be young and in love...


----------



## KevMc (Jul 27, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> Kev, you still are not answering the question "Do you have any skills?" Do you plan to work in Mexico or do you plan on being unemployed forever? If you have a girlfriend and living in Mexico City then you had better have some intent of earning your own spending money. Showing the INM a Mexicans bank statement that has no relation to you will get laughed at. I would take Pappas advice and get married with the quickness in Mexico. After that maybe you can get a job working for your inlaws and eventually the business will become yours!!!! ahhhh...to be young and in love...


Of course I plan to work. As I mentioned her family has an Jarden de eventos business and I do plan on working. Of course I don't plan on being unemployed. My skills are with computer repairs and such. If all they want too see is that I am able to live in Mexico and have support without being "homeless" as people before have stated, then what's the problem? As I also stated they have no problem whatsoever with me living there and helping me get my visa, I am like part of the family to them. I am going to be 26 years old and I do not want to live here any longer at ALL. I plan on going back in October, so what should I do once I'm there?


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

KevMc said:


> so what should I do once I'm there?


Get married to her. As Pappa said and I have somewhat of a clue about, it will open up your options for a visa. You may not need to show US income if she is supporting you.

Before you do any of that- please call your closest Mexican Consulate for advice. Here is the website for the Denver office.
http://portal.sre.gob.mx/denver/


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

IMHO, I think you should wait until a few things happen. First of all wait until the new immigration rules have been finalized and you know what options are really available to you. Right now most of what everyone has said is just hearsay.

The second thing is see what new options you might have after you have married your g/f. But, remember that you may still need to get a work permit.

It is very easy to get a Mexican Visa if you can meet all the requirements and it can be very hard if you can't.


----------



## KevMc (Jul 27, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> Get married to her. As Pappa said and I have somewhat of a clue about, it will open up your options for a visa. You may not need to show US income if she is supporting you.
> 
> Before you do any of that- please call your closest Mexican Consulate for advice. Here is the website for the Denver office.
> Consulado de México en Denver


Ok so I just got off the phone with the Mexican Consulate here and I explained to him my situation of not having a bank account, that I do not make 1,300$ a month, and that her parents would be willing to support me, cover living costs and so forth. And he brought it up without me saying anything, that they can "sponsor" me and use their bank accounts. He just said that it'd have to be done in Mexico Has anyone heard of this before of a family sponsoring someone? I trust him as it's his job too know this things, but has anyone seen or heard of someone doing this before?


----------



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

You come in on tourist visa and then you would need to get permission from INM to get married to the mexican national. Once granted permmission to marry in mexico, you go and have a a civil wedding within 30 days of having received the permission. ( Be sure you got all documents from US with you and apostiled etc)

Afterwards, you go to INM again and apply for fm3 or fm2. fm2 you need to show double the amount of money and after about 3 years married you get permanent status. FM3 will never lead to permanent residency.

--1) Money via a job in mexico
--2) Money in your own bank account
--0r -- 3) wife supports you. she would show bank statements instead.

If you decide to work in mexico you would need to get permission from INM to do so. Again, salary needs to be in the "income requirement range"

In mexico most dont have a job that earns them 24,000 MXN (what you need for FM2)


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

KevMc said:


> Ok so I just got off the phone with the Mexican Consulate here and I explained to him my situation of not having a bank account, that I do not make 1,300$ a month, and that her parents would be willing to support me, cover living costs and so forth. And he brought it up without me saying anything, that they can "sponsor" me and use their bank accounts. He just said that it'd have to be done in Mexico Has anyone heard of this before of a family sponsoring someone? I trust him as it's his job too know this things, but has anyone seen or heard of someone doing this before?


well, thats a great start! You may want to ask these questions at the INM office in Mexico City as well.

Believe me dude, you have many ways to accomplish what you are doing, and no, you don't need to live in the US is you don't want to. Nobody is making you stay there. Just go about it the correct way and all of your aspirations will fall into place with a little bit of digging and goal setting.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*From a Not Yet Mexican*

Thanks for joining the Forum. Welcome on. You are a young man and looking to do what young men do...find a place where you can do what you want. I am not a young man but I too want to find a place where I can do what I want.

The advantages of being a not young man is that you learn thru life's experiences that sometimes you don't make the rules and that is a lousy thing to have to learn. At one point, I wanted to move to Canada, not Mexico, but they have a online "test" if you will, to see if you can get immigrant status and eventual citizenship. Even though I do have the $$$ qualifications for Mexico (something you say you lack) I would not be welcomed as an immigrant to live and work in Canada. based on my life skills. So I can imagine what it must be like when you are 26.

You have been employed in the US, haven't you? What do you do here to earn a living? Perhaps it is a skill that you can use in DF. The immigration people, and even the Consulate people, will want to know this, that you are a responsible, self-reliant man that they will welcome to their "casa", and I do not think that what you have so generously shared with us here would lead to that conclusion.

So, have patience, make an inventory of what would make you someone who would make a good citizen of Mexico and then pursue it. Meanwhile, if you need to be with your g/f, use the 180 day thing, until the government clarifies or changes the rules to be in line with the new policy.

It is good to see your enthusiasm, now get the qualifications to make your dream real, and remember, you are not making the rules, sometimes life sux.


----------



## KevMc (Jul 27, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> and remember, you are not making the rules, sometimes life sux.


Ya that's just the thing. We only have one life and too not be able to be able to live where we want sucks. I mean we only live once and then we die, so this is really sad.. What do you mean once the rules are changed? So I wont be able to stay for 180 days anymore once the new laws are put into effect?

Also I have been saying that my skills are pretty much with computers. I can repair, rebuild, put together, Can type 80 WPM, Excel, have Business Technology Certificate completed and have Data Entry Clerk certification.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Once married, the parents can choose to sponsor you as their 'dependiente familial', thereby solving your problem. You would still have to get INM permission to work, but that might be easier after you get the visa, which will be a 'tarjeta de residencia temporal', After four years, you may apply for a 'tarjeta de residencia permanente', which will allow you to work. 
There may be a two year option for naturalization as the spouse of a citizen; an option that presently exists under the old rules. That will be clearer in the Fall.


A note to all: The FM3 and FM2 no longer exist. Please read the new laws and learn the new terminology in order to make our communication clearer for newcomers.


----------



## tdemex (Aug 2, 2011)

*Get married*



KevMc said:


> Well my G/f and I are very close and are seriously committed to our relationship and future. As for her parents, I am very close to the family and they consider me as a family member and treat me as such, so they wouldn't be. They have their own business running a Jardin de eventos which if you don't know what that is, is a Garden they rent out for special events such as weddings, sweet 15, Birthdays, etc.. Couldn't I just go down there with her and her parents and them show their bank statements? I also have 2 friends who used to live in the U.S. whom I've known for 12 years and speak fluent english that live there, and I have more friends there then I do here. I speak spanish fluently, and have been using computers since I was 13 and I'm 26 now. I can repair them, build them, network, etc.


Get her parents to get her a tourist Visa. Take her to Vegas and get married. I did this but it was in Michigan. It makes it much easier, just keep the license. Use it to get dual citizenship. Good Luck! tdemex


----------

